# Finished large cut-out from under mobile home in Lakeland, FL



## PatBeek

.

I will post video later.

I finished a two-afternoon/evening cut-out from under a mobile home here in Lakeland, Florida.

I found the queen in one of the hives today while inspecting them in my back yard.

I will allow them to build a queen in hive 2. That will be no problem here in Florida with plenty of drones flying
and a huge fall flow starting.

Again, I'll edit the video over the next several days.


----------



## GaryG74

That's alot of bees! Looking forward to the video.


----------



## PatBeek

GaryG74 said:


> That's alot of bees! Looking forward to the video.


Thanks, Gary.

I'm editing it this evening, as a matter of fact. 

.


----------



## PatBeek

.

Ok, so I'm finally done editing and uploading the video to YouTube.

Yes, the video is 30-minutes long. However, I had requests from some of you to add more cutting of comb, etc.

Keep in mind also that I keep the action moving. If I start vacuuming, it's only going to be for a few seconds in the video. Nobody wants to listen to a vacuum cleaner for 10 minutes. I realize my voice may not be much better than a vacuum, but hey, what can I do about that?

Enjoy the video. It was tough to edit all the footage down to 30-minutes...lol


----------



## PatBeek

.

So, is thirty minutes too long for a removal video? Lol.

.


----------



## marshmasterpat

Nice video. Still would have liked it better if you were not using top bar hives  but will still give you 2 thumbs up.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney

PatBeek said:


> So, is thirty minutes too long for a removal video? Lol.


Only if you watch the whole thing Nice work!


----------



## PatBeek

.



marshmasterpat said:


> Nice video. Still would have liked it better if you were not using top bar hives  but will still give you 2 thumbs up.


LOL....well, you never know when you're going to have to do a top bar removal in a pinch. It's good for all of you Lang folks to be fully informed and prepared - just in case. 

And thanks for the two thumbs-up. It's much appreciated. There's a lot of other things you could be doing besides watching my video.

.


----------



## PatBeek

.



fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> Only if you watch the whole thing Nice work!


Hey, did you cheat and skip around !?!?!

But thanks so much for watching (whatever portion you did) and giving positive feedback.

.


----------



## aunt betty

There is a niche for someone who cuts out and can put the combs into a top bar hive. Starting a top bar with a swarm and bare naked bars takes time and extreme patience. They start cross-combs and you're screwed.
Good work PB.

Ppl I meet all the time say "my wife or husband and I built a top bar hive but haven't got any bees yet". There's a market for top bar nucs imo.


----------



## PatBeek

aunt betty said:


> There is a niche for someone who cuts out and can put the combs into a top bar hive. Starting a top bar with a swarm and bare naked bars takes time and extreme patience. They start cross-combs and you're screwed.
> Good work PB.
> 
> Ppl I meet all the time say "my wife or husband and I built a top bar hive but haven't got any bees yet". There's a market for top bar nucs imo.


Thanks!

And yes, I'm meeting the needs here in central Florida of those who want top bar nucs. 

.


----------

